
ARMageddon: Cache Attacks on Mobile Devices - Aissen
https://github.com/IAIK/armageddon?2
======
mk7
From the linked article: "While the data stored in the cache is protected by
virtual memory mechanisms, the metadata about the content of the cache, and
hence the memory access patterns of processes using that cache, is not fully
protected."

=> And this metadata seems be used to get to the keys/passwords from sibling
processes: with memory-access time measurements for known crypto
implementations...

~~~
zer11782oo
"protected" is really the wrong word. Doesn't need the NSA to read RAM!

~~~
alain94040
You misread the explanation. Data from another process is in the cache, but
your process can't access it (due to virtual memory protection). But you can
still extract side-band information by measuring the cache latency.

